# Bad News On Dunhill US Distribution?



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Found this on another board (posted on 2/14/10) so I can't verify its authenticity but I thought some of you might find it interesting.

_CAO is now saying it's unlikely that they'll distribute the Dunhill blends. The merger of Swedish Match & Scandinavian Tobacco groups is the cited reason.

"We, too, were hoping to have a contract signed in October to allow CAO International to distribute Dunhill pipe tobacco. That did not occur. Now it is quite unlikely as our parent, Scandinavian Tobacco, has announced a merger with Swedish Match which brings with it other pipe tobaccos.

Sincerely,

Madonna A. Archer 
Director of HR and Customer Relations 
CAO International"

Unless another distributor steps up that's it.

Info on the merger of ST & SM here: 
__http://www.st-group.com/press+room+and+contact/press+releases+view?ID=351_


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Found this on another board (posted on 2/14/10) so I can't verify its authenticity but I thought some of you might find it interesting.
> 
> _CAO is now saying it's unlikely that they'll distribute the Dunhill blends. The merger of Swedish Match & Scandinavian Tobacco groups is the cited reason. _
> 
> ...


From what I've heard at my local B&M, there are no plans, nor is there any hope, of getting Dunhill blends in the US. That was pretty much her final word on it.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Can someone explain to me what the actually problem is. Why isn't that no one can, or doesn't want to distribute this tobacco. There is obviously a market for the product.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess my rationing continues.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have not smoked a Dunhill since they stopped making them in Cuba. Nor a Davidoff for that matter.:frown:
Ops sorry i thought you meant the cigar not the pipe tobacco.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Reading is F U N D A M E N T A L ........... for some .......



> > Non Cigar Related Specialty Forums > Pipe Smokers Forums > General Pipe Forum


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

So is it still being blended, just not shipped to the US and UK?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> So is it still being blended, just not shipped to the US and UK?


You can still get most blends in Europe


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dj1340 said:


> You can still get most blends in Europe


Hmm, methinks me knows where me next vacation will be. Where's the largest duty free in Europe that carries Dunhill?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> Reading is F U N D A M E N T A L ........... for some .......


I heard you pipe smokers resented cigar smokers, never paid much attention till now. :thumb:Either way God Bless you to Brother.:bolt:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I heard you pipe smokers resented cigar smokers, never paid much attention till now. :thumb:Either way God Bless you to Brother.:bolt:


Resented? Naaaaaa, tolerated and looked down at ........ well .............

Naaaaaaa!

Besides _Pipe Smokers_ do actually smoke cigars ....... it don't take any real brains, now does it???

:second:

:behindsofa:

:boink:

:ss Ahhhhh big hugs all around for everyone


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

This subject has been on these boards quite a bit over time and none is more important to me . I have a small Dunhil stockpile which becomes more valuable by the day yet I would like the comfort of knowing that whenever I light a bowl I am not one step closer to running out and never tasting it again. I refuse to pay crazy prices for the stuff like on ebay. 
I do still have family in Europe though and some might be inclined to send me some if it can be found. Anyone know of places other than Switzerland or Germany that has it?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like the first post here may in fact be more than gossip. Just found this on pipesmagazine.com from an interview with Tim Orgenzer, president of CAO.

_PM: That brings me to this. For about the last 6 months or so, there have been a lot of rumors flying around the pipe industry that CAO will be the new US distributor for Dunhill pipe tobacco. Can you confirm or deny these rumors?

Tim: We had been hoping that that would be the case and we would have liked to have distributed those pipe tobaccos, but unfortunately it's not up to us. It's been something that has been BAT (British American Tobacco); sort of, the ball is in their court. As of right now, we don't have the green light to go ahead and distribute those pipe tobaccos. So as of now, all I can say is; that we would've liked to, we thought we were going to be able to, but we haven't received the go ahead to do it from BAT. So I'm not sure where it's at right now.

PM: Are negotiations still open with them for that?

Tim: Again, I'm not really sure where it's at. The ball is in their court and we just haven't received the approval to go ahead and start distributing._

Doesn't sound very encouraging for US Dunhill fans.

The entire article is pretty interesting.

CAO Pipe Tobacco: Interview with Tim Ozgener of CAO | With Pipe and Pen


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> This subject has been on these boards quite a bit over time and none is more important to me . I have a small Dunhil stockpile which becomes more valuable by the day yet I would like the comfort of knowing that whenever I light a bowl I am not one step closer to running out and never tasting it again. I refuse to pay crazy prices for the stuff like on ebay.
> I do still have family in Europe though and some might be inclined to send me some if it can be found. Anyone know of places other than Switzerland or Germany that has it?


This is me. It is getting harder and harder to crack a tin knowing that no more are coming (at least for now). I am fortunate to have a couple of pounds in bulk.

I am surprised that with all the organized events on this board someone hasn't figured out how to get a bulk order done. Maybe they tried and it turned out to be too expensive, I dunno.

I don't like the idea of buying it on ebay. For one thing it is too expensive for another it encourages people to hoard for profit. If someone is legitimately done with their stash or if the tin has been aged for several years that is one thing. If they bought it up and kept people like me from being able to get at it that is another. I realize they have not broken any laws and that life is seldom fair but I don't have to fuel their fire.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Spain is the best place to get them. About €7 for a 50g. tin.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I heard you pipe smokers resented cigar smokers, never paid much attention till now. :thumb:Either way God Bless you to Brother.:bolt:


Don't flatter yourself. We just get tired of non-relevant posts, probably about the same as cigar smokers would if the pipe guys were always posting pipe comments in the cigar boards :kicknuts:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't flatter yourself. We just get tired of non-relevant posts, probably about the same as cigar smokers would if the pipe guys were always posting pipe comments in the cigar boards :kicknuts:


Personally, I have a strong affinity for cigar smokers. Each cigar smoker represents one less person in line for the next batch of Stonehaven. :mrgreen:

Also, back in my B&M days, we used to get the occasional anti-smoking nazi that would come in just to harp about our lack of a non-smoking area within the store. I'd point them to our walk in cigar humidor and tell them "There's no smoking allowed in there!"

I wasn't allowed to add "...so go stand in there and STFU" as I really, really wanted to! :laugh: But were it not for cigar smokers, I'd have to stand there and take the abuse. That's what we got for having our shop in a mall.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

You mean the anti-smoker would come into a tobacco shop and complain that there were no non-smoking areas inside?? Why would he go in there at all? The whole B&M is a smoking area inside. It's like objecting to prostitution, but walking into a whorehouse and complaining about the smell... of the perfume.



dmkerr said:


> Personally, I have a strong affinity for cigar smokers. Each cigar smoker represents one less person in line for the next batch of Stonehaven. :mrgreen:
> 
> Also, back in my B&M days, we used to get the occasional anti-smoking nazi that would come in just to harp about our lack of a non-smoking area within the store. I'd point them to our walk in cigar humidor and tell them "There's no smoking allowed in there!"
> 
> I wasn't allowed to add "...so go stand in there and STFU" as I really, really wanted to! :laugh: But were it not for cigar smokers, I'd have to stand there and take the abuse. That's what we got for having our shop in a mall.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> It's like objecting to prostitution, but walking into a whorehouse and complaining about the smell... of the perfume.


They dont smell like perfume.....trust me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've only smoked one bowl of a Dunhill blend, MM 965... A gift from a fellow Piper on here. It was very good but knowing what was happening and suspecting the current situation I stored it away and in the cellar it sleeps.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

slyder said:


> They dont smell like perfume.....trust me.


Okay, so you walk into a fish market and complain about the smell of perfume, and...wait a minute; let me work on this...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Okay, so you walk into a fish market and complain about the smell of perfume, and...wait a minute; let me work on this...


Ok. Ok. Let's just revisit the metaphor. You walk into a seafood restaurant and everyone is eating a tuna sandwich. And then you complain that there's a smell of tuna in the restaurant. And why, you demand, is there no tuna-smell free section to the seafood restaurant? The point being, if you stick your nose of your own free will into something that you know will smell of tuna... why complain then that there is no pocket of air in the space in which you stuck your nose that doesn't smell of tuna? I rest my case.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Understood; I just found the whorehouse comments amusing. I would definitely qualify as a, if you'll pardon the term, an "anti-tuna nazi", and I can assure you I would never walk into a tuna store in the first place. Nasty, disgusting stuff. To walk into a seafood restaurant to complain about such a thing would never cross my mind, and my mind is pretty darned twisted...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Understood; I just found the whorehouse comments amusing. I would definitely qualify as a, if you'll pardon the term, an "anti-tuna nazi", and I can assure you I would never walk into a tuna store in the first place. Nasty, disgusting stuff. To walk into a seafood restaurant to complain about such a thing would never cross my mind, and my mind is pretty darned twisted...


Not even chunk light tuna?


----------

